# Native american chief belt buckle.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

Old native american belt buckle. Has teepee, crossed arrows and peace pipes. Little wear on the very end of his nose. Still could use.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Old Indian chief belt buckle. Has teepee, crossed arrows and peace pipes. Little wear on the very end of his nose. Still could use.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


REAL NEAT


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> REAL NEAT


What do you think about this style. I know it has been around for sometime.  I have seen 1940's -50's ones but I found this one they claim is much older. I think it is a rip-off lie. I can see it is a different design with riders on horses rearing up. What do you think?
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						CIRCA 100BCE ANCIENT CELTIC BRONZE FIGURINE FACE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CIRCA 100BCE ANCIENT CELTIC BRONZE FIGURINE FACE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## willong (Mar 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Old Indian chief belt buckle. Has teepee, crossed arrows and peace pipes. Little wear on the very end of his nose. Still could use.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


What's the context of this item?  Is it something you recently dug, found metal detecting, purchased in a thrift shop or etc.?

I am assuming that the buckle is a generic depiction of Amerindians--I particularly like the _travois_ inclusion in the images. However, do you think that the buckle is supposed to represent any particular individual or tribe?


----------



## willong (Mar 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What do you think about this style. I know it has been around for sometime.  I have seen 1940's -50's ones but I found this one they claim is much older. I think it is a rip-off lie. I can see it is a different design with riders on horses rearing up. What do you think?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


As for the eBay listing, I have to say: "What a joke!"  The link took me to a belt buckle that obviously depicts an Amerindian in headdress flanked by cowboy riders on rearing broncos--rider on left is wearing chaps and Stetson for goodness sakes--but the listing text describes "CIRCA 100BCE ANCIENT CELTIC BRONZE FIGURINE FACE!" If that weren't enough, the Thailand location would raise flags for me.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

willong said:


> What's the context of this item?  Is it something you recently dug, found metal detecting, purchased in a thrift shop or etc.?
> 
> I am assuming that the buckle is a generic depiction of Amerindians--I particularly like the _travois_ inclusion in the images. However, do you think that the buckle is supposed to represent any particular individual or tribe?


I purchased from a seller. I am not sure what tribe it is meant to depict. I hope nobody finds this offensive. I just like arrowheads, spearpoints, tomahawks and now this belt buckle.  
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

willong said:


> As for the eBay listing, I have to say: "What a joke!"  The link took me to a belt buckle that obviously depicts an Amerindian in headdress flanked by cowboy riders on rearing broncos--rider on left is wearing chaps and Stetson for goodness sakes--but the listing text describes "CIRCA 100BCE ANCIENT CELTIC BRONZE FIGURINE FACE!" If that weren't enough, the Thailand location would raise flags for me.


I know right! I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it. Maybe mines 100 BCE too. Lol! Such liars.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Hamco (Mar 5, 2021)

beautiful patina on the buckle. I'd guess 40's at the earliest. War Bonnets were mainly worn by native American plains tribes so seeing mountains in the background would lead me to believe it was more of an idea of the Native American vs a specific tribe.  As for the Thai auction - I trust their food but that buckle's age is laughable. Kinda like a $1000 Owl drug shot glass.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What do you think about this style. I know it has been around for sometime.  I have seen 1940's -50's ones but I found this one they claim is much older. I think it is a rip-off lie. I can see it is a different design with riders on horses rearing up. What do you think?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! See also: this ridiculous "Roman" skull ring from the same seller that looks like the sort of thing that came in vending machines twenty years ago. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wonderful-...940382?hash=item46b3e6879e:g:LB4AAOSwO-lfRpoA


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Ha! See also: this ridiculous "Roman" skull ring from the same seller that looks like the sort of thing that came in vending machines twenty years ago. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wonderful-...940382?hash=item46b3e6879e:g:LB4AAOSwO-lfRpoA


That is but,only the tip of the iceberg i do believe. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Mar 6, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I hope nobody finds this offensive. I just like arrowheads, spearpoints, tomahawks and now this belt buckle.



Certainly doesn't offend me; and I have at least as much Amerindian DNA as Pocahontas (Sen. Elizabeth *Warren*).

Actually, I'm disgusted by how people get so overwrought that their hypersensitivity prevents them seeing that many team names and mascots are adopted in honor of the ethnicities they depict. The teams and other organizations often sought to portray themselves as having the same pride, honor and fighting spirit as members of the group whose identity they invoke. What's next? Will teams named "Vikings" and "Spartans" be cancelled because they appropriate Scandnavian or Greek culture?

I'm not really a fan, nor a consumer of professional team sports. However, if I were, I would not be offended by team names that paid tribute to my Scottish or Germanic heritage: "Go Cherusci tribe" or "Fight hard Highlanders"....Yeah!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 6, 2021)

Hamco said:


> beautiful patina on the buckle. I'd guess 40's at the earliest. War Bonnets were mainly worn by native American plains tribes so seeing mountains in the background would lead me to believe it was more of an idea of the Native American vs a specific tribe.  As for the Thai auction - I trust their food but that buckle's age is laughable. Kinda like a $1000 Owl drug shot glass.


I think the 40's was a different style. The prong was not a pin.
ROBBYBOBBY64.
Here is the 1940's type I know. Look on the back.  Different belt buckle I know, I have seen the same one I have with this older style back. 








						Authentic & RARE 1940's COPPER OLD STYLE COWBOY on BUCKING HORSE Belt Buckle   | eBay
					

COWBOY ON WILD BUCKING HORSE. This is a beautiful buckle and would make a great gift for Cowboy in your family! BEAUTIFUL OLD CONDITION made of COPPER! ~VERY OLD and HAS OLD STYLE BACK~. THESE OLD ~~WESTERN BUCKLES~~ Are.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 6, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> See also: this ridiculous "Roman" skull ring


And really, that is definitely a Day of dead motif which is central American theme! Lying morons!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 6, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> And really, that is definitely a Day of dead motif which is central American theme! Lying morons!


Looks like a chief to me.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## jc_john1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Can you make out the company signature just left of the Indian face on the back of the buckle? It is too weak in the posted picture for my old eyes to make out.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

jc_john1 said:


> Can you make out the company signature just left of the Indian face on the back of the buckle? It is too weak in the posted picture for my old eyes to make out.


Here it is, with and without flash. I can't make it out. I thought it was a states shape but it doesn't match any exactly. I will do a little search and see what I can come up with.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

willong said:


> Certainly doesn't offend me; and I have at least as much Amerindian DNA as Pocahontas (Sen. Elizabeth *Warren*).
> 
> Actually, I'm disgusted by how people get so overwrought that their hypersensitivity prevents them seeing that many team names and mascots are adopted in honor of the ethnicities they depict. The teams and other organizations often sought to portray themselves as having the same pride, honor and fighting spirit as members of the group whose identity they invoke. What's next? Will teams named "Vikings" and "Spartans" be cancelled because they appropriate Scandnavian or Greek culture?
> 
> I'm not really a fan, nor a consumer of professional team sports. However, if I were, I would not be offended by team names that paid tribute to my Scottish or Germanic heritage: "Go Cherusci tribe" or "Fight hard Highlanders"....Yeah!


Maybe York DNA also. York was a black man that accompanied Lewis and Clark. The native americans that met him were so amazed at his black colored skin. They tried to wipe it off. The chiefs thought he had the spirit of the black bear in him and so he was encouraged to have sex with the native woman so they could have the black bears spirit in thier tribe. He had a lot of sex. Don't remember this in the history books do ya? 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

I can't find the maker. I may just clean the name area. I like the patina. I found the same type but different style back. They say it is 1960's but that back says 1950's to me. States maker is unknown. Looks like the same mark as mine. Oh well, I will keep looking I guess. With my luck it probably says "made in mexico". Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						TI13159 VINTAGE 1960s **INDIAN CHIEF** ART COMMEMORATIVE SOLID BRASS BELT BUCKLE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TI13159 VINTAGE 1960s **INDIAN CHIEF** ART COMMEMORATIVE SOLID BRASS BELT BUCKLE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

I can't find anything. I am just going to clean the one spot so I can see the name. I sure hope I can read it after. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Old native american belt buckle. Has teepee, crossed arrows and peace pipes. Little wear on the very end of his nose. Still could use.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



???


----------



## willong (Mar 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Maybe York DNA also. York was a black man that accompanied Lewis and Clark. The native americans that met him were so amazed at his black colored skin. They tried to wipe it off. The chiefs thought he had the spirit of the black bear in him and so he was encouraged to have sex with the native woman so they could have the black bears spirit in thier tribe. He had a lot of sex. Don't remember this in the history books do ya?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Actually, I'm well aware of York and have read accounts of his exploits, though it was long enough ago that I can't for certain recall in which publications those accounts might have appeared. I suspect that I first read of York's sexual popularity among the Mandan and other tribes in "American Heritage" a magazine to which I subscribed for several years. A more explicitly detailed account of Amerindian sexual practices and mores in general that also mentioned York was either presented in one of the popular "men's magazines" of the 1970's or in an academic paper that I stumbled upon. I wish I possessed eidetic memory, that I might cite the references for you Robby (is it okay to address you thusly?).

I've always been intrigued by the adventures of The Corps of Discovery and have read several accounts, though I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit that I have not read texts of the original journals--it's on my bucket list.

I am a big fan of reading exploration accounts in general, and of the American West, especially during the Mountain Man era of the fur trade, in particular. I think that members of The Corps of Discovery had the best job and one of the greatest adventures ever!

The owner of Alpine Tipis in Polson, MT, a neighbor to a commercial building that I own there, is Dick Bratton. If that last name seems familiar, it is likely because you've seen it while reading accounts of the expedition--one of Dick's ancestors served as a private under the co-captains.

Our interests and curiosity probably parallel each other to the extent that you have already read accounts from the journals David Thompson and David Douglas. If not, I highly recommend them to you. They are both in the public domain and available online. Douglas came on the scene significantly later than the Lewis and Clark expedition, but I found his accounts of wandering in pursuit of botanical specimens quite interesting. It was while reading Douglas's journal that I first learned of The York Factory Express, a cross-continent journey that I find astounding.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 16, 2021)

So much history not taught in school. Old west, fur trading mountain men are right up my alley. and I have not but will read the suggested material. Where would one find transcripts of the original journal. I love the history of it all. My bucket list keeps growing. I scertainly have my work to read cut out for me. Let me get up to speed and we can chat more about this subject if you like.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 23, 2021)

Marbles?


----------

